# الجزء الاول من كتاب ابتكارت وابحاث اليكترونيه



## شبانه (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته في هذا الموضوع اقدم الجزء الاول من مجموعه ابتكارت قد قمت بتصميمها بما يناسب الحاجه ونشرت في العديد من المجلات الرسميه وها انا اجمعها لكم في مجلد واحد اتمني من الله ان ينال اعجابكم واسال الله العلي القدير التوفيق والسداد في القول والعمل


----------



## محب الهندسه (16 مايو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك


----------



## mr_safwt (17 مايو 2007)

ان شاء الله يكون فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد سعد رشاد (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندس محمد
حقيقي مجهود كبير وإبتكارات جميلة خصوصاً طارد الحشرات ومحول السي دي بلاير
أتمنى من الله عز وجل أن تكون نواة لمشروعات الكترونية كبيرة
ولدي سؤال لو وقتك يسمح
هل الأتنين Ic المذكورين في محول السي دي بلاير لا يحتاجوا الى وجود فيوز كحماية لهم من الأرتفاع المفاجيء في شدة التيار 
كذلك هل الخرج لا يحتاج لدائرة حماية للوقاية من تلف ال Ic والذي قد يترتب عليه تلف مشغل السي دي بلاير
أم أنهم يوجد بداخلهم دوائر حماية
أعذرني أنا مهندس ميكانيكا والموضوع مستهويني ولا أعلم عن مواصفات ال Ic المستخدم أي شيء


----------



## Yasser.S (18 مايو 2007)

جهد مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## د لبيب (18 مايو 2007)

جزيل شكرى و تقديرى لمجهود سيادتكم


----------



## km6 (19 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيييييييييييييييييييييييزززززززززززززززز


----------



## mouathmf (19 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أبو بلقيس2006 (21 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## william kamel (21 مايو 2007)

بارك الل فيك وربنا يعطيك العافية


----------



## سلطان الخوف (21 مايو 2007)

الف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

يا اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

ونرجوا من سيادتكم ان تواصلو معنا في هذا الموضوع بالخصوص


----------



## أبو بلقيس2006 (22 مايو 2007)

يا مهندس شبانة

نأمل منك المزيد من الجهد في شرح الدوائر

و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (24 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (24 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررا لك ونطلب المزيد


----------



## ramye (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير كثيراااااااااا


----------



## كوكتيل (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## اسامة عبد العظيم (25 مايو 2007)

ربنا لا يجعل فيه رياء


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (26 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررا ياغالي


----------



## أبو بلقيس2006 (27 مايو 2007)

بانتظار الكتاب الثاني
مهندسنا المبدع شبانة


----------



## يحي القاضي (27 مايو 2007)

*جزاك الله الف خير ..

:33: :31: 
.​*


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## meedoing (2 يونيو 2007)

رائع جدا 
وطنا العربي بحاجة ماسة لأمثالك
فأنت فخر لنا

الى الأمام


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## ahmed_xp (2 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسه المستقبل اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وعوضه عنه خير فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## طالبة المعرفه (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله خير.


----------



## نورالعلم (7 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## fr4 (7 يونيو 2007)

مشكور اخوي وجزاك الله خير والله يزيدك علم في دينك ودنياك


----------



## hammhamm44 (8 يونيو 2007)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## سلطان الخوف (9 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر لك يااخي يا شبونة على الكتاب الرائع 

والله انه مفيد جدا جدا جدا 

وبصراحة كلمة رائع قليل عليه


----------



## مـاجـد (10 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على الكتاب الجميل


----------



## شبانه (11 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم اخواني علي المرور الطيب وعلي ارائكم المختلفه وان شاء الله استطيع تقديم ما هو افضل ياذن الله تعالي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مكشوووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## bebo13 (1 يوليو 2007)

شكر جزيلا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ادنبرة (1 يوليو 2007)

لي عودة للتعليق بعد التحميل

شكرا لك اخي..
والله يوفقكم


----------



## amr_said53 (1 يوليو 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.محمد عبد العزيز (2 يوليو 2007)

رائعة يا مهندس شبانة بجد أفكار ممتازة وإن شاء الله في أول وقت عندي سأحاول أن أنفذ إحدى هذه الأفكار الجميلة 

وننتظر الباقي بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadsh (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## taieb125 (6 يوليو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## anwaar (6 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك صحة والعقل و العافيه على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## علي الصائغ (9 يوليو 2007)

شكراًً جزيلاً .............


----------



## hayderdaak (12 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (12 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمدسعيد72 (12 يوليو 2007)

الف ششششششششششكور


----------



## liberty (17 يوليو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود


----------



## m_elkharseety (17 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## km6 (18 يوليو 2007)

أخي العزيز مشكور جدا على الجزء الول ولكننا ننتظر الجزء الثاني ولك منا جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ENG.GAZA (18 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
منتظرين الجزء الثاني


----------



## bahaa1512 (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك رب العالمين فى علمكم


----------



## محمدالديب (25 يوليو 2007)

شكر للاخ العضو


----------



## assem300 (25 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## naeem2 (28 يوليو 2007)

شكشكشكشكشكرا جزيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## ادور (28 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وكل التقدم لكم


----------



## Maher_Q (28 يوليو 2007)

شكراعلى الكتاب لكن لم اجد الردود عن استفسارات بعض الاخوة الاعضاء حول بعض الاشياء
نرجو منك الرد وشكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## الباحث المهندس (30 يوليو 2007)

نرجو من الله ان يوفقك في المزيد من الابحاث والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## eng_amira82 (30 يوليو 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## وشوشني (30 يوليو 2007)

مفيد جداً جداً...:20:


----------



## السيدعلىالسيد (1 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الجمال ده كله مشكور اخى الغالى وان شاء الله نتمنى المزيد والتقدم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (1 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووررررررررررر


----------



## محمد مجاهد محمد (3 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## lyeselec (6 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## lyeselec (6 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم*

جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## hebaallasaad (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر و جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_mechanic (6 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
حقا انه لعمل مفيد ويستحق صاحبه من الشكر فنشكره وندعوا له بان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## mahmoud2005 (6 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ..


----------



## علي داود (7 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن خرائط مكائن حقن البلاستك


----------



## ابو محمد الحديدي (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك متمنيا لك الموفقية


----------



## eng_amira82 (11 يناير 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aladdin_2005 (12 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله بكل خيرعلي هذه المجموعة الطيبه من الإبتكارات
في مشروع ابتكار ماكينة لطباعة التخطيط الكهربي علي الشريحة الإلكترونية هل الحبر المستخدم في طابعة ink jet يصمد في محلول الحفر ونريد تفاصيل اكثر ان امكن 
نرجو من الله لنا ولكم التوفيق


----------



## جرجس يحيي (13 يناير 2008)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## geniusse01 (13 يناير 2008)

eng_mechanic قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> حقا انه لعمل مفيد ويستحق صاحبه من الشكر فنشكره وندعوا له بان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناته


مشكوووووووور


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

جزيل شكرى و تقديرى لمجهود سيادتكم


----------



## العامل لأجله (17 يناير 2008)

جهد عضيم وأسأالله أن تكون متألقا دائما


----------



## علي الصائغ (19 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخي العزيز وان شاء الله المزيد من الابداع


----------



## منار يازجي (21 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله مجهودك الطيب


----------



## علي داود (24 أبريل 2009)

*ابتكارات وابحاث*

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا :84:


----------



## علاء القرش (26 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك يا حبيبي


----------



## ali_almatari (27 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على خدماتكم العظيمه


----------



## mnal (27 أبريل 2009)

شكورا اخى لكن كان لابد من كتابة اسم المصدر الذى حصلت منه على الرسومات وذلك للحفاظ على الخصوصية


----------



## علي داود (27 أبريل 2009)

لابد للانسان ان يبدع ويبتكر ليستطيع السير مع العالم ويواكب المسيرة


----------

